# Recommended Farrier



## ShadowHunter (3 August 2015)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good, reliable farrier in Lancashire? My mare has quite badly clipped her hooves. Thanks


----------



## Annie B. (4 August 2015)

What area?


----------



## ShadowHunter (4 August 2015)

East Lancashire, near Colne


----------



## Annie B. (4 August 2015)

Can very highly recommend David Beardmore. Excellent farrier who also  specialises in remedial, his number is on the farriers website he is based in Darwen. Not sure if forum allows me to put his number up.


----------



## ShadowHunter (4 August 2015)

Thanks i'll have a look


----------



## dollymix (10 August 2015)

Steven hardacre! Can't speak highly enough! I'd still be with him now if I hadn't moved to cheshire!


----------

